# Kalamazoo 4-4-0



## Oldtrucker301 (Oct 10, 2020)

Bought a Kalamaoo American 4-4-0 of ebay. What I didn't know was when he said not run he meant it does not run. Opened it up and one of the drive gears is cracked. Does anyone know where I can get a replacement gear??


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

That is the LGB split case motor block and axle/gear. Gear is available from Trainli.com in Reno, NV. That motor has been out of production for over 20 years as is the motor block but the parts are available. 
*LGB 20100-910 pair of gears 
ML-62006-099 Pair of axles with gears*


----------



## Oldtrucker301 (Oct 10, 2020)

Dan Pierce said:


> That is the LGB split case motor block and axle/gear. Gear is available from Trainli.com in Reno, NV. That motor has been out of production for over 20 years as is the motor block but the parts are available.
> *LGB 20100-910 pair of gears
> ML-62006-099 Pair of axles with gears*


Thanks!! You have saved my poor but, the wife was not a happy camper saying I bought a broken loco.


----------

